# Madiga liberiana



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I picked up a pair of Madiga liberiana in Hamm and can't find much information on actually breeding them in captivity, I believe mine are 1 shed away from adulthood.

From what I can gather on google I need to keep them relatively hot, up to 90F under a basking spot, but with a reasonable night time drop in temperature, and well fed on fruit/cabbage. Their container had fish food in it as their food source at the show, and they went absolutely mental over the manufactured beaphar "cricket feed" that I give my roaches last night. Never seen an invert eat anything so enthusiastically :gasp: they were literally shovelling it into their mouths as quickly as it could fit in.

I'm wondering if anyone has any input on what substrate these do best on, I can't find any information on what or how deep, or anything on humidity levels or providing a water source, or if they need to burrow or climb to breed.

Any input from anyone who's kept these would be appreciated, I've seen the latin name crop up a few times on RFUK but googling hasn't really given me much details and the seller didn't speak english :blush:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

have you tried googling Armoured crickets along with latin names as sometimes they go under that, from what i have read they need a warm humid tank so i would say bark/peat/leaves would be best try PM'ing Macro Junkie as I think he sold one not long ago


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought a pair of these too. From the oldish fella with the awesome moustache? He told me they need to be absolutely dry - he really stressed that they must be kept dry. I have discovered they come from savannah type areas and as I recall he said they should be fed dog food, fish food and pre killed crickets. For water he said to give them cucumber for water. 

I've got mine on a coarse coral sandy type substrate for the time being, but i think i'll mix some coir in with it and add some kind of coarse dry grass.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

jakakadave said:


> I bought a pair of these too. From the oldish fella with the awesome moustache? He told me they need to be absolutely dry - he really stressed that they must be kept dry. I have discovered they come from savannah type areas and as I recall he said they should be fed dog food, fish food and pre killed crickets. For water he said to give them cucumber for water.
> 
> I've got mine on a coarse coral sandy type substrate for the time being, but i think i'll mix some coir in with it and add some kind of coarse dry grass.



ahhh what i found said humid maybe try bugnation forum i am certain someone on there can help more


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Het houden van reuzenkrekels op Bobbybok Mysites.nl


----------

